# rockshox boxxer world cup or team



## classic ratchet (Nov 2, 2009)

aright ive been looking around and found two people in my area one has a 2009 Rockshox Boxxer Team forks and the other 2008 RockShox Boxxer World Cups

here are the details of both 
*2008 Rock Shox Boxxer World Cups *
Perfect working condition, very regularly serviced.
-Black crowns
- white lowers
- black sticker kit
-short crown
-shock pump included
-Avid 185mm Boxxer brake mount included
-steerer length cut too 174mm

*2009 Rockshox Boxxer Team fork *
-1 1/8th Steerer Cut to 172mm - star nut installed 
-Forks were removed NEW unused from a 09 Iron Horse Sunday Team X
-Great forks perfect condition comes with Sealed Manual.

prices atm are
$500 for the teams 
$750 for the world cups (will be trying to get him down to 650 cash when i ring)
(in aud i might add)

cheers ryan


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

id go team every time, world cup has too much maintenance for me, but that's my preference, but if you are racing fairly competitively then the world cup may appeal more to you?


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

how many teamS and cupS do you get for that much? JK

I own a team for the same reason boxxer rider said


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a team as well...

Again, The teams feel good and super plush with very little maintenance. The World Cups you have to drop the lowers and grease the seals and bushings once a month or sometimes even more depending on how much you ride to keep it feeling really buttery. Just the nature of an Air fork...


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Team. 

1. It is new
2. Although the solo air system has been pretty good I still trust a spring more. 
3. Every thing is identical other than coil/air. 


If you are planning on keeping the fork for a while I highly recomend getting the Push Industries DIY Boxxer upgrade. It is $149usd and worth every penny.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Check out CR1engineering.com they have an upgrade kit for the older boxxers. The thing to do is get a used one, it doesn't have to be in top shape, and then buy their drop in upgrade kit. It's a bit pricey but you can save money buying a base fork that doesn't have to have perfect internals.


----------



## Joss DeWaele (Nov 9, 2004)

slothoncanvas said:


> I have a team as well...
> 
> Again, The teams feel good and super plush with very little maintenance. The World Cups you have to drop the lowers and grease the seals and bushings once a month or sometimes even more depending on how much you ride to keep it feeling really buttery. Just the nature of an Air fork...


I don't agree with the above quote. Both forks require maintenance, since both run the same amount of lubricating oil. Replacing the lubricating oil once a month (assuming your ride at least once a week) will keep either fork working at its best, and keep internal wear to a minimum. Either way you go, drop the lowers once a month and put new lubricating oil in the lowers. Replace seals once they start weaping oil.


----------



## crohnsy (Sep 11, 2009)

bikesaregood said:


> I don't agree with the above quote. Both forks require maintenance, since both run the same amount of lubricating oil. Replacing the lubricating oil once a month (assuming your ride at least once a week) will keep either fork working at its best, and keep internal wear to a minimum. Either way you go, drop the lowers once a month and put new lubricating oil in the lowers. Replace seals once they start weaping oil.


QFT

The only thing you have to do to the air fork and not the coil fork that Rock Shox recommends is once a month check that there is 3mm of fork oil in the air spring by letting out the air and removing the top cap.

Both forks should have the other maintenance completed the same.


----------



## vic_likes_bikes (Jan 19, 2008)

I am in the same quandry, should I go with the air or spring fork, WC or Team. my gut leans towards the Boxxer team, I like springs. I weighed both and the WC is a true 5.5lbs and the Team is 6.5lbs. I think if you don't mind the extra pound go with the spring I think they have a better feel on small to mid sized bumps!

good luck in your choice, i think either one will be just fine in the long run. 

PS I agree drop the lowers once a month, it is stupid easy and it will keep your forks running smoother longer. why fcuk your $h!t up, don't be lazy your are investing alot of money in them


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

bikesaregood said:


> I don't agree with the above quote. Both forks require maintenance, since both run the same amount of lubricating oil. Replacing the lubricating oil once a month (assuming your ride at least once a week) will keep either fork working at its best, and keep internal wear to a minimum. Either way you go, drop the lowers once a month and put new lubricating oil in the lowers. Replace seals once they start weaping oil.


The problem is most people are either too lazy or don't know how to do something even as simple as dropping the lowers and greasing bushings/seals. So most people go for very, very many rides without greasing seals (most of the time much longer than once a month) on either fork. And the Teams, because of being coil, don't feel too terrible to the *average* person even with dry seals/bushings. The World Cups, one the other hand, feel really, really nasty when they're dry. Sticky and nasty. So for the average dude who just rides his bike and doesn't want to/know how to take proper care of the forks... the teams will go longer feeling better on little to no maintenance. That was my point.


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

FORK not FORKS! lol


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Forks FTW! F*** proper english

TeamS btw


----------



## classic ratchet (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok I'm gonna try score the teams how much wld too much be to pay for the considering there never been used (as far he says)
in aud remmber people 

cheers Ryan


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> FORK not FORKS! lol


ha... I agree with you. And if you were referring to my post... I was talking about the two different forks (team and world cup) so that's why there was an s. Fork: singular. Forks: Plural.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

ccspecialized said:


> Check out CR1engineering.com they have an upgrade kit for the older boxxers. The thing to do is get a used one, it doesn't have to be in top shape, and then buy their drop in upgrade kit. It's a bit pricey but you can save money buying a base fork that doesn't have to have perfect internals.


Christ, their kit has 40 clicks of compression and rebound.. that's ridiculous.. couldn't get a more usable range from like 10 clicks?

I love my boxxer WC, feels great after some adjustments.. I like the instant/infinite adjustment that an air spring offers. I wish I could do the same thing for my rear suspension(yeah, yeah I know there are dh air-shocks)
Whether you go with the Team or WC make sure to check your lowers frequently and pack the seals with stanchion lube(i use buzzy's).


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

My take on things having both. I started with a Race, got a Team, and have since converted it to a World Cup. World Cup rides better by a noticeable margin. It stays higher in its travel, bottom out is more gentle, no stiction and no down side to it, small and medium hit performance felt same. The talk about the more maintenance is silly. There is so little more that it is not even worth mentioning. 
Lower oil is same process and time regardless. Only difference is that you have to make sure there is a little in the solo air side to keep the o-rings running smooth. Its as easy as dropping in 5 ml of oil in top a couple of times a season, literally takes 2 minutes. That is the only difference and so simple it could never really be worth considering as a down side when comparing the two.

Now, saying that, I would get the team if there is more than a 100 dollar price difference. I converted my fork about 50 dollars in parts. The Team is a fantastic fork and will put a smile on your face as is.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

captain spaulding said:


> Christ, their kit has 40 clicks of compression and rebound.. that's ridiculous.. couldn't get a more usable range from like 10 clicks?


The idea is really dialing them to exactly where you want. The max and min are the same, but there are more clicks in between so you can get a perfect fit. Like an integral


----------



## knotzykiller (Aug 20, 2009)

I know this post is old but anyone have a diagram or YouTube video showing how to drop the lowers?


----------



## mtbdawgJeff (Jul 27, 2004)

knotzykiller said:


> I know this post is old but anyone have a diagram or YouTube video showing how to drop the lowers?


BAM.

Tech tuesday - RockShox BoXXer TLC - Pinkbike


----------



## knotzykiller (Aug 20, 2009)

mtbdawgJeff said:


> BAM.
> 
> Tech tuesday - RockShox BoXXer TLC - Pinkbike


Awesome Thanks a bunch, I bought the bike used and it has world cup lowers with team uppers and I just read it`s the same procedure. bonus!!!!!


----------

